#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-25
<trackerx90> hi there
<trackerx90> i have problem with UEC setup
<trackerx90> my node can't detect cluster
<trackerx90> why? what wrong with me
<rp_> kim0, hey
<rp_> cloud-init does that allow you to specify the versions of the packages as well?
<rp_> i can't find good documentatiokn on it
<SpamapS> hallyn: actually, ping here. ;)
<hallyn> hm?
<SpamapS> smoser: you too.. want to chat about lxc / mountall / cloud-init :)
<hallyn> sigh, ping me when smoser answers, i wanna rmemeber where i kept the selinux testsuite
<smoser> here now.
<smoser> SpamapS, we can chat, but i donht have a ton of time to talk
<SpamapS> smoser: is there a good time?
<smoser> no.
<smoser> so now is fine
<SpamapS> Doh. Ok.
<SpamapS> So I think I understand why you want to block mountall from moving on after virtual-filesystems ..
<SpamapS> so that the network isn't brought up...
<SpamapS> am I right?
<smoser> no.
<hallyn> SLAM
<SpamapS> da da da, let the boys be boys! SLAM!
 * SpamapS channels Onyx
<smoser> cloud-init takes input from a user (user-data in ec2, alternatively, can take it from filesystem or ISO transport for ovf)
<smoser> cloud-init-local searches for data that was provided without needing a network
<smoser> cloud-init searches for data that would come from a network source
<smoser> so, cloud-init needs network
<smoser> that make sense?
<SpamapS> ack
<smoser> cloud-init uses this data from a user to modify the fileystem (or other things)
<smoser> the basic goal is to allow everything (or as close as possible) that you could do via rebundle to be done via user-data
<smoser> in order to do certain things, say write an apache config, you have to make sure that apache isn't going to start while you're in the middle
<hallyn> so do you or do you not want to block certain upstart jobs
<hallyn> hm
<smoser> i want to block system boot
<smoser> until i'm done
<hallyn> what does apache wait on?
<smoser> probably filesystems
<smoser> but it doesn't matter
<smoser> ssh starts on filesystems.
<hallyn> yes it does
<smoser> no
<SpamapS> smoser: you probably then just need to have a "wait" job that encompasses the 'starting' events of everything you want to stop.
<smoser> i want to block as much of the system as i possibly can
<hallyn> yes, and SpamapS and i are trying to figure out how to do that
<smoser> so when cloud-init runs, i want everythign to stop.
<smoser> SpamapS, i dont know what i want to stop
<SpamapS> so 'start on starting' and block *EVERYTHING*
<smoser> that depends upon what the user is doing
<hallyn> i think you want to stop filesystem and rc
<SpamapS> as hallyn found, you can 'start on starting' :)
<hallyn> but then again, maybe this just isn't feasible
<SpamapS> or maybe that was jhunt I forget
<smoser> i can't start on starting
<SpamapS> hallyn: filesystem is not "stoppable"
<smoser> because at starting there is not neceissarily a network
<hallyn> the events after all arent' clearly defined
<hallyn> maybe we should move to #upstart?
<smoser> sure.
<smoser> basic goal:
<hallyn> smoser: and for what you want, it doesn't suffice to just make your changes and then reboot, right?
<smoser>  * run as early as possible in boot
<SpamapS> smoser: you can put a gate in your job that whitelists the things you want to let start.
<smoser>  * stop all other things from happening until you're done
<smoser> hallyn, rebooting is not desireable.
<smoser> SpamapS, and then that whitelist will start to break when other people modify things.
<hallyn> smoser: is there a clearly defined list of services you want to be able to intercept?
<smoser> hallyn, no.
<smoser> "all things"
<SpamapS> smoser: well we can define an environment variable that people can use to be auto whitelisted..
<SpamapS> smoser: or you can even add your job *after* the network comes up
<hallyn> smoser: SpamapS: how about just blocking everything and manually bringing up the network?
<SpamapS> hallyn: need /var/run but yeah thats doable.
<hallyn> the upstart jobs doing that are not exctly rocket science
<smoser> hallyn, its not really doable.
<smoser> how am i to know when the network is up?
<smoser> i need udev
<smoser> that needs virutal-filesystems
<smoser> i need to go arbitrarily loading modules and ifuping
<smoser> blah
<SpamapS> Ok so that does sound complicated.
<hallyn> well you have the advantage of being on less varying virtual hardware i suppose
<smoser> there is a well designed (that might be arguable) system that does that stuff.
<hallyn> we coudl discuss changing mountall?
<hallyn> SpamapS: do you grok mountall's code?
<SpamapS> Simpler is to just check for the state and if the state you want has been reached, block
<SpamapS> hallyn: yes
<SpamapS> but I'm not really sure why mountall would solve anything
<hallyn> ok, so can we block on mounted MOUNTPOINT=/, but teach mountall to keep doing only virtual-filesystems?
<SpamapS> hallyn: no
<hallyn> why not?
<smoser> because mountall should figure out that it can mount /dev/pts , and should do that before /. then that woudl solve the problem.
<smoser> or it just needs smarter ordering
<SpamapS> Because that event is *guaranteed* to block mountall until it completes
<SpamapS> its a sync point
<smoser> it *does* have specific ordering rules it knows about.
<hallyn> so come up with a new event
<smoser> it knows that it can mount /dev without having / as rw, for example
<hallyn> SpamapS: explain to me where mountall gets its list of virtual filesystems
<hallyn> it's not /etc/fstab.  it's not /lib/init/fstab
<SpamapS> hallyn: haha .. from the place where thar be dragons ;)
<hallyn> it appears to waste time spawning jobs for already-mounted filesystems
<hallyn> SpamapS: let me rephrase
<hallyn> SpamapS: there is in fact NOTHING for mountall to do.  It only thinks there is
<hallyn> (in the lxc case)
<smoser> so... the mountall solution seems the easiest at the moment. but it probably solves a specific problem in a specific way.
<hallyn> for that matter, we coudl simply have cloud-init fire off virtual-filesystems once mounted=/ is done.  it'd be technically wrong, but practically not.
<SpamapS> I think you're reading too much into mountall's influence on the boot process.
<smoser> no we're not.
<hallyn> no,
<hallyn> i'm reading the output of 'mountall --debug'  :)
<hallyn> it thinks it wants to mount 9 virtual filesystems, when in fact all are already mounted
<SpamapS> Thats a sure fire way to get fooled into a race tho..
<SpamapS> just because it happens in this order now doesn't mean it will continue to happen that way.
<SpamapS> how does that matter at all in this cloud-init case?!
<smoser> SpamapS, there is already hard coded things such as that in mountall
<hallyn> SpamapS: faking virtual-filesystems i was just mentioning to make a point :)
<smoser> it wouldn't to me seem all that insane that mountall would try to mount all virtual filesystems before mounting / rw
<smoser> basically asusming that all virtual filesystems can be mounted immediately
<hallyn> SpamapS: wha ti'm saying is that mountall could be smarter and faster about the virtual-filesystems to help us out
<hallyn> well, or starting off by checking that they are already mounted,
<SpamapS> Ok.. well I feel that there are two very different things and I don't understand the focus of the converstaion. cloud-init needs to have the system state a bit frozen so it can reliably change things.. and virtual-filesystems isn't as meaningful as it could be.
<hallyn> and not tryign ot be smarter than the sysadmin.  If I take them ou tof /lib/init/fstab, then I mean it.
<SpamapS> I think adding a different hook point to mountall is totally doable to solve the cloud-init issue..
<SpamapS> changing virtual-filesystems seems a bit off that mark though
<smoser> how would you have a different hook point?
<SpamapS> (even if its a good idea)
<SpamapS> smoser: emit another event that is waited on.
<SpamapS> one that is less accidental than "mounted MOUNTPOINT=/"
<SpamapS> deliberately emit something at the exact point in the mountall process that achieves your goal of being able to change things without having them pulled out from under you.
<hallyn> SpamapS: sounds good
<hallyn> smoser: ^ that's basically exactly what you want
<SpamapS> but there may be other things happening in parallel at that point and those need addressing.
<hallyn> though i can see mountall authors complaining
<hallyn> (is htat sjr?)
<SpamapS> yeah its Keybuk
<smoser> right.
<SpamapS> and jhunt maintains it too
<smoser> that seems like a specific solution to a specific problem
<hallyn> SpamapS: but again, i would argue that saying 'wait on X and Y' where X and Y both are issued by mountall, should be interpreted as 'the later of the two'
<hallyn> SpamapS: that would keep mountall from having to change for cloud-init's case
<SpamapS> hallyn: heh.. and that, sir, is upstart 2.0
<hallyn> smoser: yup, but a workable one
<hallyn> SpamapS: how far down the pike is that?
<smoser> i dont think its really workable
<SpamapS> hallyn: and we can do that in a wait job now.. I just haven't figured out what X and Y are yet.
<smoser> i tihnk its an ugly hack
<hallyn> smoser: that's because you are difficult and contrarian :)
<hallyn> SpamapS: x == mounted MOUNTPOINT=/, y == virtual-filesystems
<SpamapS> hallyn: upstart 2.0 is an unknown for us. When keybuk has time.
<smoser> i am. i agree.
<SpamapS> hallyn: except virtual-filesystems is not a blocker.. so I don't think it does what you want.. hence the need for a new hook point
<smoser> but i would suggest that so is keybuk.
<hallyn> smoser: that's the 'difficult' part of you talking :)
<SpamapS> I think its fair to ask for a 'mounted-virtual-filesystems' hook point.
<SpamapS> its a fairly unique point in the filesystem lifecycle that would be helpful for other bits of the boot as well.
<SpamapS> I wonder tho
<SpamapS> would start on stopping networking work too? Thats basically where ifup -a has exitted.
<SpamapS> or do you need to go before ifup -a ?
<smoser> can't go before.
<smoser> well, not for data that comes from a network
<smoser> cloud-init-local does that.
<smoser> but, yeah, via the non-network inputs, you can seed network information.
<SpamapS> smoser: so start on stopping networking is after 'ifup -a' has exitted..
<SpamapS> smoser: unfortunately that won't block rc.. but.. we can make that block too
<SpamapS> meh
<SpamapS> I need a whiteboard and some coffee
<hallyn> SpamapS: btw, there is going to have to be (maybe there already is?) a way to get info on which events are emitted blocking/nonblocking.
<hallyn> asking SpamapS on irc is not going to be scalable :)
<SpamapS> hallyn: the official ones are documented well
<SpamapS>        The  mounted  event  is  generated  by  the mountall(8) daemon after it has mounted a filesystem.  mountall(8) will wait for all services
<SpamapS>        started by this event to be running, all tasks started by this event to have finished and all jobs stopped by this event  to  be  stopped
<SpamapS>        before continuing with other filesystems.
<SpamapS> also the table in 'man upstart-events' is quite clear
<SpamapS> Type, S == signal (not waited on) H == hook point (waited on)
<SpamapS>        The  virtual-filesystems  event  is  generated by the mountall(8) daemon after it has mounted all virtual filesystems listed in fstab(5).
<SpamapS>        mountall(8) emits this event as an informational signal, services and tasks started or stopped by this event will do so in parallel  with
<SpamapS>        other activity.
<SpamapS> So.. really.. I hate to say "RTFM" .. but.. RTFM. ;)
<hallyn> SpamapS: the FM is lying though
<hallyn> i've said it 3 times now, so will wait to see if you know what i'm saying
<SpamapS> which part is lying there?
<hallyn> fing fstab
<SpamapS> Ok so thats a bug.
<hallyn> oh, is it?
<hallyn> i thought it was undocumented but intended black magic
<SpamapS> in the man page yes
<hallyn> ah
<hallyn> ok
<hallyn> in any case i should read the upstart man page :)
<SpamapS> AFAIK, mountall was thrown together while Keybuk was frantically working on boot speed
<hallyn> and upstart?
<hallyn> :)
<zul> hey now play nice
<hallyn> SpamapS: but so can you explain to me what it *is* doing?
<hallyn> zul: that wasn't meant as a slight.
<SpamapS> hallyn: you're not going to be satisfied by any explanation. Its a hack. period.
<hallyn> that's fine.  but a hack to do what?
<hallyn> it just guesses at the virtuals so as not to have to read fstab beforehand?
<zul> hallyn, i know...i was just teasing
<hallyn> zul: just trying to make sure noone comes by and challenges me to do better :)
<SpamapS> hallyn: its a hack to make booting a non blocking independent thread
<SpamapS> hallyn: the guessing, I suspect, is more about not having all the fs's listed in fstab
<hallyn> SpamapS: i thought that was the point of /lib/init/fstab
<hallyn> SpamapS: so wait, did we decide that wait on stopped networking and started rc will work?
<SpamapS> err no
<SpamapS> I was thinking about it
<SpamapS> here's one issue..  rc starts on net-device-up IFACE=lo .. which is *before* stopped networking
<SpamapS> so you need to have a  'starting rc RUNLEVEL=[2345]' too
<SpamapS> might work better to have two separate jobs that do that, and both wait on cloud-init-whatever to finish
<mattbillenstein> hi all
<mattbillenstein> question — when a user-data script runs, where is the output logged?
<mattbillenstein> I've found the script in /lib/cloud/data/scripts/part-000
<mattbillenstein> but I can't seem to find any logs
<mattbillenstein> hmm, just found it on the console...
<aka_> yo
<aka_> somebody here ?
<aka_> D:
<aka_> $this = NOTCOOL
<aka_> ;
<smoser> mattbillenstein, you will have to redirect the output of your script somewhere other than console if you want it there.
<smoser> in natty's cloud-init there is cloud-config syntax for doing that.
<smoser> in anything else, you'll have to handle that in whatever language the script is in
<smoser> ie:
<smoser> #!/bin/sh
<smoser> {
<smoser>  # my script here
<smoser> }
<smoser> # oops
<smoser> } 2>&1 | tee /var/log/my.log
<mattbillenstein> hmm
<mattbillenstein> you can do that in bash?
<smoser> yeah.
<smoser> { ... }
<smoser> does redirection
<smoser> or.. command grouping
<smoser> then the 2>&1 does the redirection
<smoser> or, if you don't care about it going to the console then just do:
<smoser> exec > /var/log/my.log 2>&1
<smoser> at the beginning
<mattbillenstein> sweet
<mattbillenstein> I'll try it out, thanks for the tip!
<aka_> yo
<spicyWith> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 10.04 and would like to upgrade it to the latest distribution. What's the recommended way to do this?
<erichammond> spicyWith: See if this applies to your situation: http://ubuntu-smoser.blogspot.com/2011/02/migrating-to-pv-grub-kernels-for-kernel.html
<spicyWith> erichammond: I was looking at that, and to be honest, I'm not sure. How can I check?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-26
<erichammond> spicyWith (departed): Rather than address me (I'm in and out) spell out the whole question so that anybody on the channel can respond and provide support.
<hallyn> kim0: I need to go run errands, but new updated spice packages are at ppa:serge-hallyn/spice2.  If you have time, please give them a shot!
<hallyn> kim0: all right, this time for real :)  when it's done building, this version of kvm-spice is working for me (from local sbuild)
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-27
<rephormat> Good morning everyone.
<rephormat> Has anyone used the UEC Beginners Guide by CSS Corp Open Source Services?
<hallyn_afk> smoser: any chance I could get you to test out myproposed fix for bug 576501?  (Since I think I"ve heard that you use your own private version to build ec2 images)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 576501 in vm-builder "vmbuilder doesn't recognize --ec2 flag" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576501
<Kyle__> Are there any issues so far with running UEC on 11.04(beta I know).
<smoser> Kyle__, there are no know issues to really mention.
<smoser> the release will occur thursday
 * Kyle__ nods
<Kyle__> I thought so, just wanted to make sure.
<Kyle__> 11 is much happer on mac minis than 10, hence wanting 11.
<smoser> just figured i'd mention this, i just found out about it, and it rocks
<smoser> http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/04/aws-management-console-bookmarking.html
<smoser> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/release/ uses it now
<erichammond> smoser: sweet!
<erichammond> smoser: I've added run AMI links to the table at the top of http://Alestic.com (which already takes its recent Ubuntu AMI ids from your query API (with 10 minute cache for performance)
<erichammond> I started by opening the AWS console in the current window, but then noticed that Amazon breaks the Back button on the browser, which is a worse sin than opening a link in a new window.
<erichammond> smoser: it would be cool to have a redirect URL for the current released AMI given the required parameters.
<erichammond> For example, http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/aws-console/launch-ami?region=ap-northeast-1&arch=32&root=ebs
<erichammond> could redirect to: https://console.aws.amazon.com/ec2/home?region=ap-northeast-1#launchAmi=ami-5c0fa45d
<erichammond> er, &release=lucid
<smoser> erichammond, yeah. that' dbe nice.  i have no dynamic stuff ther eright now.
<erichammond> smoser: hm, you could use the Apache .asis module and write a bunch of files like /aws-console/launch-ami/lucid/ap-northeast-1/32-bit/ebs/index.asis
<erichammond> Add "index.asis" as a directory index option and drop the redirect HTTP headers into the file.
<erichammond> All static and fast.
<erichammond> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_asis.html
<erichammond> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_dir.html
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-28
<koolhead11> hi all
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-29
<flaccid> just released, Ubuntu 11.04 AMIs + RightScale MCIs: http://support.rightscale.com/21-Community/RightScale_OSS#Ubuntu_MultiCloud_Images
<mkrieger> hey folks—we're seeing periodic freeze-ups of about 3 seconds on our ec2 (m2.4xlarge) instances, running 10.04 with the 2.6.32-314-ec2 kernel. we've tried moving it to an entirely different box (with new EBS drives) with no luck—same problems result. has anyone seen something similar? During that time, no IO to the network happens, which means all the Postgres queries time out; sar shows that no IO to any of the EBS drives
<mkrieger> occurs during those seconds
<chetan-> anyone notice issues after a dist-upgrade on 10.04 recently?
<chetan-> my ec2 boxes are becoming unresponsive
<RoyK> is it currently possible to setup a sort of "mesh" of servers, as it is with vmware or hyper-v, without a central box (and thus single point of failure) in front?
<erichammond> mkrieger:Are any EBS snapshots initiated or in progress at the time of the freeze?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-30
<mkrieger> erichammond: great q; no snapshots happen on that box (we snapshot from a replica)
<nOStahl> hi guys, I'd like to setup ubuntu cloud tonight, I have three IBM Thinkcentre towers
<nOStahl> they do not support VT thoughso im told I need to use xen?
<nOStahl> anyone have a guide for setting this up on 11.04 server
<RoyK> hi all. is it currently possible to setup a sort of "mesh" of servers, as it is with vmware or hyper-v, without a central box  (and thus single point of failure) in front?
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-04-23
<Lionthinker> question, does anyone have problems with U1 on windows?
<jcastro> jussi: I guess not
<jussi> jcastro: yeah, doesnt look like it
<jussi> hang on a sec
<jcastro> <3
<jussi> right, looks like kim0 is the owner.
<jussi> he still around?
<jcastro> he is long gone
<aoeui> anyone else getting this on precise? W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<clubberx> Hi, need to build a production AWS server ASAP as problems an existing one is having problems. If I use the latest Beta images will these upgrade fully to GA release on Thursday? or am I better to wait with gritted teeth and use the GA image.
<clubberx> Probably will not actually be in production until post Thursday but needs building up..
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu-cloud to: This channel has been consolidated with #ubuntu-server
